# New Hay barn Pictures



## HALLSHAY

Thought I would share a few pictures of our barn addition project. A few are from this winter in the shop, but we are starting to put it together now in our "Spare Time".

View attachment 1490
View attachment 1491
View attachment 1492
View attachment 1493
View attachment 1494


----------



## Mike120

Looks good Tim! I'm curious what kind of snow load you're designing to and your span length? I only have to worry about wind/rain and can use less steel for the members.


----------



## downtownjr

Nice, would love a building like that.


----------



## HALLSHAY

This is a farmer designed building and so I would be lying if I gave you snow and wind load numbers. The building was designed off of a butler engineering plan for a 180x240 with the right snow and wind load for our area. My uncle sold and built metal buildings for 30 years and he helped. We stepped up the sizes on the upright beams and the roof beams. We also went from 10" 12 Gauge to 8" 10 Gauge perlins with a 2' overlap each direction. Our spans are 30' between beams and 57'-60' lengthwise. For this addition we built [email protected]' beams, [email protected] 45' and 22 upright beams. I welded almost every square inch except for a few tack welds. There is over 40 feet worth of bead on every 60' beam. We have 2 more miles of tin to lay and about 2000 1/2inch bolts to tighten with my new dewalt impact. There is about 30,000-40,000 self tapping screws to drive if I remember right. The red beams are heavy a** 16" beam that was under the concrete platforms of the COOP scale for 60 years. We bought all of them for $300 and there was just about enough to do the uprights for our 90x110. All of the roof beams are new and all of the iron for our 60x240 addition is new. More pictures to come as we put it together.


----------



## Mike120

Very impressive! It's certainly not going anywhere.....I'm jealous!


----------



## hay king

the words holly sh** come to mind. I love it now as im sure most people on here would.


----------



## HALLSHAY

More Pictures 
We started sheeting the roof yesterday 10 a.m.-6 p.m. and 8a.m.- 5 today we finished sheet number 118 for about 10,000 s.f. Tomorrow we are going to try to build the structure of the 60 x 240 and maybe by sunday we will be done sheeting. We hired a 100' crane and a couple of guys. I didn't take any pictures of the crane bringing the tin up but I will. We are using a 20' continuous fencing panel like a spineboard and he is setting the tin within feet of where we need it. Crazy how much you can get done when everyone gets in the groove.
View attachment 1516
View attachment 1517
View attachment 1518
View attachment 1519


----------



## Mike120

Looking good, Tim!


----------

